# is this old incra cross cut sled? or homemade?



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

i bought this at an auction for $55. it has 'incra' on the tape measure. but google shows nothing like this in any image. and plus, it's blue plastic instead of incra's red. i was going to construct my own super cross cut sled, but then i saw this. even if homemade, i can use it. if not, lots of aluminum i could use for other jig'gery parts. also bought 2 yellow board buddies for $25. figured, more safety items the better.
either way… NOW i swear not to buy anything more at any auction for many months. i swear. i think.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

Definitely looks incra"ish". The blue kinda looks like their shop stop stuff I have a lot of their jigs. Maybe contact them and ask. By the way great deal and holy crap that's a lot of extruded aluminum. It's probably worth more than 55 in scrap lol


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Looks like a jig meant to emulate the double miter gauges
(yoked together) used by patternmakers of yore.


----------

